

BMW's New Electric Car Is Just Like a Tesla, Only Much, Much Worse - geektips
http://slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/07/29/bmw_i3_review_electric_car_is_a_cheap_ugly_tesla_model_s_with_an_suv_on.html

======
forgingahead
What the hell is wrong with media sources like this? The writer admits in the
first paragraph that he hasn't even test-driven the car, yet proceeds to give
something resembling an authoritative review of what the car is apparently
like.

I've got no special affinity for BMW, Tesla, electric cars, or Slate in
particular, but the fact that nonsense like this even gets published just
boggles my mind. Terrible.

